

EFA (Aus EFF): “Clean Feed” Internet censorship plan will not allow Australian adults to opt-out - nickb
http://www.efa.org.au/2008/10/16/efa-alarmed-at-creeping-clean-feed/

======
bootload
It was Oct 16 when this was written. It's now Nov 03 and the number of
(technical & political) holes being punched in this idea are increasing. A
good summary (as of OCT30) can be heard here _"Silicon Beach #5 Mark Pesce on
ISP filtering - the social, political, economical and technical"_ , mp3 22.4Mb
~
[http://wpmu.thepodcastnetwork.com/siliconbeach/2008/10/30/si...](http://wpmu.thepodcastnetwork.com/siliconbeach/2008/10/30/silicon-
beach-5-mark-pesce-on-isp-filtering-the-social-political-economical-and-
technical/) and another transcript from the same commentator with the Senator
~
[http://www.abc.net.au/rn/mediareport/stories/2008/2405376.ht...](http://www.abc.net.au/rn/mediareport/stories/2008/2405376.htm)

